# Friend or Foe'um



## pasty (Jan 20, 2008)

In my short time here i have noticed in certain threads - not just the one i was on the other day - that there are an awful lot of spiteful people on here - that appear to have an inteligence still lurking in the sewer and only occasionally rising to the gutter.

It saddens me that in a time where there is increased pressure to rid the country of "exotic" pets that we should fight amongst ourselves.

There was thread about an incident in a shop - this was fine - some good advice and support was handed out and guess what! People had to come stomping in guns blazing and dredging up incidents that had no bearing on the thread. I won't mention HER name - YOU know who you are... For shame young wench! this is not what forums are for - this is what PM's are for!

somebody tried to have a go at me about what advice i gave and said quoted me as saying "And from what i heard" then had a go because as a police officer i shouldnt use words to that effect. Well young man the "And from what i heard" was relating to what i was told by one of the parties involved - So i had heard and i had heard it direct. Please try and keep things in context.

In short, this forum is losing good members because of the huge TROLL problem you have on here, no, sorry its not a TROLL problem... the problem is not keeping the idiots in line - this is a Moderators job, if someone is rambling on in a thread on something that does not fit - then have a word! if that doesnt work then remove the posts from the thread if needs be.

A forum only works if everyone is ticking along happily - this site is one of the largest reptile forums in Europe... Be nice if it stayed that way - be even nicer if it stayed nice and friendy and all the morons kept their petty rivalries to themselves.


Speaking as i find since 1970 xx


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i made a post like this also a couple of moneths ago in the off topic chat :lol2::lol2:


----------



## sally b (Aug 20, 2008)

Thing is anyone can register on forums, some probably don't even own reptiles and just like making trouble. Maybe a membership fee for all should be imposed and then hopefully it might deter people who like to come on and make trouble. Now I'm going to be attacked :lol2:


----------



## ct8282 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well said Pasty. I totally agree. I'm new here and was subject to some very spiteful comments right from the off. Totally put me off this place. It's only coz of peeps like yourself that I stayed around.

People are so nasty and spiteful these days. It's a sad reflection on society and it's clear to see why this country is going to *@$* and knife crime is on the up.


----------



## Sharpy6272 (May 14, 2008)

Should be in off topic chat!!!
There is no snake related point in this thread
your just starting up from where your closed thread left off 
good work!!


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

*probs*

hi all
these are ALL good points!
trouble is all folk on forums are human!!!!
and humans argue!!
it would be a fab world if we all got on!!
but we dont!! there are many views on here 
and some views are RUBBISH!
i admit ive had slagging matchs on here but its been 
with people giving wrong advise or talking rubbish!
DOH!!!!
regards and LOVE to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ian


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I agree with Ian. totally.

i think i'm quite nice.


----------



## lawrence (Jun 11, 2008)

Sharpy6272 said:


> Should be in off topic chat!!!
> There is no snake related point in this thread
> your just starting up from where your closed thread left off
> good work!!


oh look someone causing trouble, Jesus! why? :bash:


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

Moshpitviper said:


> I agree with Ian. totally.
> 
> i think i'm quite nice.


your NOT just NICE!!
your clever and gorgeous!!!!!
DOH!!!!


----------



## danielb (Feb 11, 2007)

*spiteful comments*



ct8282 said:


> Well said Pasty. I totally agree. I'm new here and was subject to some very spiteful comments right from the off. Totally put me off this place. It's only coz of peeps like yourself that I stayed around.
> 
> People are so nasty and spiteful these days. It's a sad reflection on society and it's clear to see why this country is going to *@$* and knife crime is on the up.


 
I agree, there are too many saddos that don't have a life and all they want to do all day is start trouble and argue about naff all, they probably get off on it !!!!


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

All forums are the same. Conflicting opinions cause arguments! 

The thread was pathetic the other day to! Its about time this reptile forum got more about the reps and helping ppl keep reps in healthy conditions ect!


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree, i have seen the same thing on other forums too. It cant really be stopped but something should happen.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Well said!

Too many people seem to pick on things that are totally unrealted.

"My snake escaped" threads turn into Bad Husbandry threads.

"I had a bad experience" threads turns into "You deserve it bitch" threads.

And so on and so forth!

It's pathetic and really needs to be stopped.

I've found this place so helpful in my first adventure into the Herp world and mate plenty of great people along the way, lets hope the minority don't ruin it for the majority!

x


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Well said!
> 
> Too many people seem to pick on things that are totally unrealted.
> 
> ...


Agreed. It seems some people like to pick apart bad things that happen to people. This should be for helping people, not ripping them appart for the little mistakes they *might* have made.


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

pasty said:


> In my short time here i have noticed in certain threads - not just the one i was on the other day - that there are an awful lot of spiteful people on here - that appear to have an inteligence still lurking in the sewer and only occasionally rising to the gutter.
> 
> It saddens me that in a time where there is increased pressure to rid the country of "exotic" pets that we should fight amongst ourselves.
> 
> ...


 i agree with you totally mate. in the short time iv been here iv noticed the same as you. i beleive that coming out with the remarks that some members do scares young and old alike to avoid asking questions about the welfare of their animals. when there is a lawful answer to a question , its great. the owner listens and the expert speaks. but there is too much of this " im a gieneus" [ i know its spelt wrong, its a piss take]coming across im our hobby. "if you havent got anything helpful to add then stut it!!!!!"i know of 4 breeders that will not advertise on here because of the flack they get over something being seen in the background of a photo on here.! its got to stop!!!!!. your playing into tthe hands of the politiions that want the herp section banned, for f:censor:cks sake.!!! if you asnwer the questions put to you as best you can then your half way to helping someone look after a herp responsibly. sort yourselves out before you become a dieing breed. cheers lefty


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

shit. sorry that was a rant. but at the end of the day its true. cheers lefty


----------



## Cower Brief Mortals (Oct 8, 2008)

Strong but fair moderation is the answer - when the idiots who abuse find out they cannot abuse any more they will find somewhere else to vent their sad frustrations


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I left a parrot forum because of ridiculous bitching.

I'd rehomed an african grey parrot who was plucking his feathers when his owners were at work. They wanted him to go to somewhere he would have more human contact and my other half works from home. After several visits to us, and us to them, they decided they wanted us to have him.

He came in a really rubbish cage and I posted a photo of him on this parrot forum when I got him. Nobody said, "ooh glad you could rehome him, he's a lucky parrot" they just slagged me off big time because his cage was crap.

I knew the cage was crap, but this bird was over 20 years old, and his cage was the only familiar thing he had when we took him in. There was no way I was going to change it until he was properly settled with us. But they were too arrogant and superior to even consider that. He has now moved into a better cage, and it wasn't easy getting him in, but because I'd let him take his time, he chose to go into the new cage rather than be forced in.

I didn't bother with that forum again.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

At times i have seen threads on here that should have been closed by a moderator. There will always be conflicting views and that's good but at times there is too much swearing and way too many personal attacks on this site. Also personal arguments especially about "deals gone bad" have no place on the public section of this forum. There are some younger members to which should be kept in mind at all times. Finally i hate advice seekers who get sarcastic at replies they don't like. This has happened to me earlier in the inverts section and really infuriates me. People are generally ten times bolder when sat at a computer 200 miles from thier victim.

Sorry now i've ranted..... but seriously come on moderators!


----------



## pasty (Jan 20, 2008)

Some people do seem to have a problem with advice... either they expect and answer that is along the lines of what they were expecting or people who have another view and disagree with the advice...

As far as i'm aware there are no written rules for the care and husbandry of non dwa snakes other than common sense and legal aspects of non cruelty to animals etc.

Advice is a personal thing - its something that (hopefully) you have tried and tested and are happy works for your reptiles / animals and your sharing it. Someone else may offer different advice. This is how we learn! the person asking the advice gets numerous bits of information and they can try things untill they are happy with what they want to do.

Only by the calm exchange of advice can we all move forward and learn - peoples personal attacks and hissy fits should be stopped early and frequent transgressors dealt with through the mods.


----------



## qball75 (May 25, 2008)

i was warned away from this forum tbh cause apparently it was full of t:censor:ers but imo there are more good than bad people on rfuk so this is where i stayed 

:no1:


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

seams to be alot of these moaning threads turning up in the snake section now when they have not much to do with snakes makes me wonder if some people are starting arguments in an attemt to drum up membership for other forums that are made out to be more friendly than this one


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

blackdragon said:


> seams to be alot of these moaning threads turning up in the snake section now when they have not much to do with snakes makes me wonder if some people are starting arguments in an attemt to drum up membership for other forums that are made out to be more friendly than this one


to be perfectly honest, these are not the kind of members I'd like to see on my forum. I'd prefer it to stay small and friendly that break out in World Forum War III.


----------



## qball75 (May 25, 2008)

blackdragon said:


> seams to be alot of these moaning threads turning up in the snake section now when they have not much to do with snakes makes me wonder if some people are starting arguments in an attemt to drum up membership for other forums that are made out to be more friendly than this one


Hence why i stayed on rfuk as i find it a good helpfull place to be. everyone will have different opinions


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you see something inappropriate, please report the post. This is one of the largest reptile forums in the EU and as such is a big job to moderate, please remember that we do this off our own backs, for no pay, and usually for absolutely no thanks. The amount of abuse, threats and crap I have received (and all of us mods) via PM, MSN and email is ridiculous. You can't please them all. For every person complaining we don't moderate enough, another two will complain it's over moderated, and three to complain about an infraction point given and 10 to complain someone was unfairly banned etc - there is no way we can win on a forum this big, and we do our best.

Please do try to remember the many hours a day every single moderator gives freely to this forum in order to clear up other the minority's crap so that the majority of users can have a good experience, and give us a helping hand by reporting posts that step out of line.


----------



## Sharpy6272 (May 14, 2008)

Lets keep it about the snakes if issues transpire from that lets deal with them. Until then lets remember why we are here and stop dwelling on matters or events we know nothing about.

so what do you prefer corns or royals lol


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

So many people complaining about posts made but not one of the people posting have reported any posts ever....You cant complain about bad posts etc if your not willing to help us by reporting them. At the end of the day its the members who make this forum not the mods.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah but i have reported quite a few posts now for excessive bumping and i havent seen anything done about it so whats the point


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

You don't always see what we do though......sometime's it's a word of warning via pm, others proper warnings etc. which'll be carried out privately also..

Other posts do get visible action as they'll be removed from threads so people will notice that.: victory:


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

but in that case how difficult would it be for the mod to then PM the person who reported the thing just to let them know it was being dealt with, i too have reported a post for excessive bumping but no one bothered to get back to tell me it was being dealt with or anything, that will make me alot less likey to report things in future


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Can't speak for t'others but will do

Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't atm. I shall make more effort to pm people so they don't feel like their requests are being ignored: victory:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Lately i have been reporting posts left, right and centre :lol2: cos people on here have been doin me nut in!

Running my own personal vendetta!!

Gladly all posts i have reported have been dealt with promptly!

There ain't enough Mods for the site, new members joining daily yet a new moderator arrives a few times a year! 
So its down to us sub-ordinates to help out, not hard to report a post thats rude or degrading etc.

You have the usual people jumping on others in threads, especially when it comes to dogs!! sheeesh every dog advert you are assured that the same few people will have a comment to make.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Am sure mods have a tough time moderating here so how about if originator of a thread could moderate that thread such as removing posts and closing thread.
Not sure if this has been suggested before or the complications of doing it but it would enable a person to remove things like "nice x shame your so far away" or "your asking too much you can get them from xxx cheaper".
It could of course lead to a person editing a thread for a one sided view but could be useful to get rid of unwanted comments or discussions where it gets heated or goes off topic.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

pasty said:


> In my short time here i have noticed in certain threads - not just the one i was on the other day - that there are an awful lot of spiteful people on here - that appear to have an inteligence still lurking in the sewer and only occasionally rising to the gutter.
> 
> It saddens me that in a time where there is increased pressure to rid the country of "exotic" pets that we should fight amongst ourselves.
> 
> ...


well as this is aimed at me i'll have my say
for one i'm not spiteful or a young wench and i agree these things should be sorted thought the pm way but that's not easy when the person u pm doesn't get back to u,
let's be honest if it was anyone on here that had been scammed they would have done the same and as u don't know me u have no right in calling me an idiot.


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Can't speak for t'others but will do
> 
> Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't atm. I shall make more effort to pm people so they don't feel like their requests are being ignored: victory:


thats very good of you, i appreciate that it must get quite busy for the moderators but i think it will help the forum greatly in the long run

regards...........kwiky


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

kwiky said:


> thats very good of you, i appreciate that it must get quite busy for the moderators but i think it will help the forum greatly in the long run
> 
> regards...........kwiky


Say it takes 2 minutes though to PM someone just quickly to explain what action has been taken.. just 30 threads moved, bumps deleted, swearing edited and people PMed = 1 extra hour a day for a mod, not all the mods have the typing speed or computer skills of a demon and it would be quite a bit of extra time. That's potentially 1 extra hour they are giving up for free for every 30 threads edited, that they won't actually be moderating the forum, just contacting people to let them know the forum has been moderated.


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Say it takes 2 minutes though to PM someone just quickly to explain what action has been taken.. just 30 threads moved, bumps deleted, swearing edited and people PMed = 1 extra hour a day for a mod, not all the mods have the typing speed or computer skills of a demon and it would be quite a bit of extra time. That's potentially 1 extra hour they are giving up for free for every 30 threads edited, that they won't actually be moderating the forum, just contacting people to let them know the forum has been moderated.


 
get more mods then, if i take the time to report a post then yes, i expect someone to get back to me out of courtesy, i know your all very busy but you signed up for it. nobody makes you do it

and you wouldnt just be letting them know the forum had been moderated, you would be thanking people for taking the time to report a post and reassuring them that it was being looked into


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

kwiky said:


> get more mods then, if i take the time to report a post then yes, i expect someone to get back to me out of courtesy, i know your all very busy but you signed up for it. nobody makes you do it
> 
> and you wouldnt just be letting them know the forum had been moderated, you would be thanking people for taking the time to report a post and reassuring them that it was being looked into


surely you could take it as a given that they are grateful rather than adding to the load by wanting them to spell it out for you. I think they are busy sorting more serious things, like people ripping people off or abusing the forum. they put the effort in where its needed. I suppose they could generate a nice automated 'thank you for reporting this post' pm for you which wouldn't be good enough....


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

kwiky said:


> get more mods then, if i take the time to report a post then yes, i expect someone to get back to me out of courtesy, i know your all very busy but you signed up for it. nobody makes you do it
> 
> and you wouldnt just be letting them know the forum had been moderated, you would be thanking people for taking the time to report a post and reassuring them that it was being looked into


Well I wont be PMing people to thank them for reporting a post or to explain what I have done. Sorry but thats too time consuming. You cant come on a forum this size and expect a personal PM from a mod every time you report a post.


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

missk, how do you know what i think would be good enough?? dont try and second guess me, you will be wrong, even an automated thank you would at least let you know that the report worked properly and it would also serve to show that the site admin appreciates people reporting posts, i felt like a burden the first time i did it, like i was being a pain in he @rse instead of like i was helping, i also wasnt sure if it had worked correctly, a message saying thank you for reporting a post or whatever, even if automated would of solved both these problems


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

kwiky said:


> get more mods then, if i take the time to report a post then yes, i expect someone to get back to me out of courtesy, i know your all very busy but you signed up for it. nobody makes you do it
> 
> and you wouldnt just be letting them know the forum had been moderated, you would be thanking people for taking the time to report a post and reassuring them that it was being looked into


i find your post abit cheeky the mods do work hard and for the few i speak to ether by p.m or msn every time i report a post it is delt with if you dont think the mods are doing it right p.m tbo dont take it out on the mods after all hes forum owner as far as i can tell since being a member the mods put up with more crap than any other member on here

adding: the mods on here cant take on new mods you would have to put that to tbo as well as its him that decideds about mods


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

oh get off your high horse.

unless you have severe self esteem issues i don't see why you feel like you need a big pat on the back for reporting a post. The way you posted made you sound like a pointless moaner, hence my response that it wouldn't be good enough.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

missk said:


> oh get off your high horse.
> 
> unless you have severe self esteem issues i don't see why you feel like you need a big pat on the back for reporting a post. The way you posted made you sound like a pointless moaner, hence my response that it wouldn't be good enough.


that aimed at me


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> that aimed at me


 nope, kwiky, i couldn't agree with you more


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

pasty said:


> In my short time here i have noticed in certain threads - not just the one i was on the other day - that there are an awful lot of spiteful people on here - that appear to have an inteligence still lurking in the sewer and only occasionally rising to the gutter.
> 
> It saddens me that in a time where there is increased pressure to rid the country of "exotic" pets that we should fight amongst ourselves.
> 
> ...


I think as a newbie you need to read between the lines more.

Linda t has been a long standing contributor to this forum and highly respected. Amy is a nobody as seemed to be hunting for sypathy. 

Not only was Linda t's accusations reinforced by another member who had been scammed but the shop was supported by memebers. Therefore casting doubt on Amys inocences in the matter in hand. Amy had no support.

I also think your comments about the mod's are irresponsible. All mods are not payed and give up a massive ammount of time to patrol these pages. It is a massive forum and takes a lot of work, it is up to members to report any issues. 

The reason why we are so big is because we are the best we have many long standing intelligent members, yes some people fall by the way side but there are other foums for them.

Correcting ingnorance since 1987 : victory:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

If I pm someone all I'm putting is something like "dealing". I won't be going into actions taken etc. or in-depth info.


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

i have read a theard on this forum about someone leaving due to the behaviour of some people and that is a shame as im sure every person makes a difference to another 

i agree with what most people have said on here, even though only a newbie i understand that a mods job will tek a lot of time and pacient and that they should not be insulted 

i also know that this happens on every forum when two or more people disagree its a shame we just cant get on i know its been said b4!


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

at the end of the day we all want the same thing, to have a freindly place to chat about reptiles and for the forum to run as smoothly as possible, our views on ow this might be achieved will obviously differ


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

kwiky said:


> at the end of the day we all want the same thing, to have a freindly place to chat about reptiles and for the forum to run as smoothly as possible, our views on ow this might be achieved will obviously differ


yeah what we all want but if you have any ideas p.m t-bo he may be able to help but hes busy and may take a few days to answer : victory:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

its pointless to even remotely consider we can get along with everyone in life face ot face or on a forum!!

Ive been on this forum a while now.. and my personal expereince has ranged from terrible to amazing. Just like in my day to day real life!

I have both been at the receiving end of the nastiest comments I have read on a forum. and i have dished out a fair few too, I have 2 infractions.. both retaliation.. one because someone had ripped my mate off for 60 quid the other because someone was being really nasty.. so I tripled the nastiness back.. not a great idea but then we are ALL human. with flaws and feelings..

I guess it depends what type of person you are.. I didnt leave because of others behaviours. I never would. I know im opinionated and can get into heated debates.. what one person sees as debate another will see as arguing..

Theres a male forumite on here who personally I think is great.. he is super arguementative with me then the next day it doesnt matter.. we both know its only about that ONE subject on that ONE day and then we can leave it 

some days things are great nice and marvellous others arguementative and cheeky..

it mimics NORMAL life..

Of course you will get idiots who are blatantly over the mark.. and keyboard terrorists who make actual physical threats.. but really lifes no different..

all you can do is report the post.. mods are the forum police..( in the nicest possible way of course)

underpaid.. overworked with a whole lot of pointless admin to get through daily...


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

skimsa said:


> I think as a newbie you need to read between the lines more.
> 
> Linda t has been a long standing contributor to this forum and highly respected. Amy is a nobody as seemed to be hunting for sypathy.


I think this just sums up the attitude of this forum.
New members are 'newbies' to be scorned.
Older members who are in the clique are never wrong.
People who don't feel the need to post all the time and play out their whole life on RFUK are 'nobodies'.
I don't think Amy was 'hunting for sympathy'. I think maybe she was expecting a little empathy from a community of people who she thought would understand how upsetting it would be to be falsely accused of something and banned from your local reptile shop.
I know that for me to be banned from my local would be upsetting and inconvenient, not to mention the circumstances in which it happened.

This forum is a valuable resource for exotic keepers but if things continue the way they are then I think a lot of knowledgeable members will be lost and the forum will suffer. I learn a lot from reading on here, but it gets depressing and tiring to read when in every other thread there is bitching and arguing.


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

just a small idea..

what about mods for each section/..

3 mods in snakes
3 mods in lizards

etc..
just a thought..


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

blink said:


> *I think this just sums up the attitude of this forum.*
> *New members are 'newbies' to be scorned.*
> *Older members who are in the clique are never wrong.*
> *People who don't feel the need to post all the time and play out their whole life on RFUK are 'nobodies'.*


Its a simple fact. This forum runs by member input, if nobody puts in what can you take out. One member is of more use and has been prooven time and time again, the other has only been prooven as a scammer. Which do you want here?

It is quite possible to not post or not to be on regulary and still be part of the community. This is nothing against new members, i think we can all agree we've had a massive influx recently. But old members have been tried and tested some dont get along. Infact the argueing betweeen older members is the most vicious. Newbies who come along scam people, cause trouble, wind up othr members etc are not welcome.

Thanks for your input, my i suggest opening a chocolate teapot store :notworthy:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Charlottie said:


> ...!


One more post and you have 1 star! That makes you a better forum member :no1:


----------



## Lindy (Jul 21, 2008)

This thread seems to have turned into the exact same thing that pasty was talking about in the first place.

I am a member of several forums and think they would be friendlier places if people read their posts before submitting them. Sometimes we reply in haste in the heat of the moment, if everyone took a moment to read their reply first and just think how it might come across to the person it's aimed at then there might be a little less conflict across the forum.

Just a thought but seeing as i'm classed as a newbie, it's probably a rubbish opinion.

Lindy


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

skimsa said:


> Its a simple fact. This forum runs by member input, if nobody puts in what can you take out. One member is of more use and has been prooven time and time again, the other has only been prooven as a scammer. Which do you want here?
> 
> It is quite possible to not post or not to be on regulary and still be part of the community. This is nothing against new members, i think we can all agree we've had a massive influx recently. But old members have been tried and tested some dont get along. Infact the argueing betweeen older members is the most vicious. Newbies who come along scam people, cause trouble, wind up othr members etc are not welcome.
> 
> Thanks for your input, my i suggest opening a chocolate teapot store :notworthy:


I have found that a lot of people with high post counts get them from posting in off topic or by replying with inane comments to every thread they see. I tend to post only on threads where I feel I can actually contribute something useful, rather than 'what a pretty snake' or a post just saying :lol2:. Does this make me a nobody or a scammer or somehow unworthy? 
People outside of rfuk do keep reptiles you know. I managed to keep a couple of snakes for quite some time whilst being completely oblivious to the existance of rfuk. This may seem far fetched or unbelievable, but I can assure you it is true. 
I wish people would be more open minded and acknowledge that post count is not important, and is not an indication of a person's character or knowledge. It is this kind of attitude that discourages new members from getting involved or from asking questions for fear of getting flamed.
Anyway, I'm off to open a chocolate teapot store :whistling2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

blink said:


> I have found that a lot of people with high post counts get them from posting in off topic or by replying with inane comments to every thread they see. I tend to post only on threads where I feel I can actually contribute something useful, rather than 'what a pretty snake' or a post just saying :lol2:. Does this make me a nobody or a scammer or somehow unworthy?
> People outside of rfuk do keep reptiles you know. I managed to keep a couple of snakes for quite some time whilst being completely oblivious to the existance of rfuk. This may seem far fetched or unbelievable, but I can assure you it is true.
> I wish people would be more open minded and acknowledge that post count is not important, and is not an indication of a person's character or knowledge. It is this kind of attitude that discourages new members from getting involved or from asking questions for fear of getting flamed.
> Anyway, I'm off to open a chocolate teapot store :whistling2:


have i upset u as u seem to be having a dig at me i don't post just for the fun of it and i won't answer to u or anyone on what i say or do,she scammed me and some one else it wouldn't have matter if i was a old member or a new member i would have said the same.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

blink said:


> I have found that a lot of people with high post counts get them from posting in off topic or by replying with inane comments to every thread they see. I tend to post only on threads where I feel I can actually contribute something useful, rather than 'what a pretty snake' or a post just saying :lol2:. Does this make me a nobody or a scammer or somehow unworthy?
> People outside of rfuk do keep reptiles you know. I managed to keep a couple of snakes for quite some time whilst being completely oblivious to the existance of rfuk. This may seem far fetched or unbelievable, but I can assure you it is true.
> I wish people would be more open minded and acknowledge that post count is not important, and is not an indication of a person's character or knowledge. It is this kind of attitude that discourages new members from getting involved or from asking questions for fear of getting flamed.
> Anyway, I'm off to open a chocolate teapot store :whistling2:


Some very fair points there. Must admit i'm bemused that people get a kick from having a high post count?...Each to their own i suppose!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

has anyone read my one and only blog entry, dated 23-12-2007??

it seems nothing changes


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

a high post count dont mean very much you could very easy knock up 100 or more posts in off topic in a few hours, the thing i like about rfuk is that you can have a argument every now and then if needs be and can speek your mind ,on many other forums that people think are more friendly than this you wouldnt even be able to have a thread like this as it would be deleted and people banned and everyone in the regs gang jumping on whoever started on the other reg even if they was wrong, the fact that this forum is so big little gangs of regulars dont make much difference as even if you fall out with them there are still 100's of other people to talk to, unlike some smaller forums where if you rock the boat and upset the natives your an outcast so have to follow the lead. maybe some people from other forums dont like this one because you can never really be a big forum star hear there are just to many people


----------



## Flutterbye (May 14, 2008)

I am really annoyed with my left ear can't hear a bloody thing out of it :bash:. Yep boo hiss to the t*ats on the forum... yet again...


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I am in total agreement with blink, not having a pop at anyone inparticular, they are just pointing out that 'Newbies' are treated like its their 1st year in school.

Some forum members treat them like they know nothing and are not worthy of being a member of RFUK, members who have been here for a month or two have started doing it!! Its a joke!

Might aswell post on Introductions section to each new member "Welcome to RFUK, hope you enjoy your stay. You are now my bitch"

How do you get to be a respected member of RFUK? 
By posting 'nice snake' in every snake picture thread? 
By posting threads showing the same pictures of your snake in 2 sections of the forum? ....... every couple of days!
By chatting about inane crap in Off Topic, does this make you a respected herp keeper?

Amyloveys posted a thread saying she was leaving, she was jumped on saying she was after sympathy, Angie done the same thing but as she has a higher post count and been a member longer, a cry for sympathy was not accused of her?

One thing that especially ticks me off is people not leaving feedback and continuously posting on people's threads that their animals are in bad health yet they don't leave feedback. Anyone looking at the seller in question sees that they have 100% positive feedback.


----------



## pasty (Jan 20, 2008)

I think some of the posts in this thread have shown what i originally wrote has some grounding.

I'm big enough and ugly enough to look after myself and being called a Newb made me laugh...

I totally understand what the Mods do and the amount of time Mods put into running a site (This Newb is a mod on another site - i don't need or want to advertise it on this site).

The problem this site has in my newb humble opinion is that there aren't enough Mods to keep tabs on things.

One good idea put forward by a member on here was to have dedicated mods per area - Snakes - lizards etc. I like that idea and i can see that working, then again there are a few problems that may be presented - but in the long run could be solved.

I agree with the Mods re getting back to people reporting all the various infractions... To deal with and then get back to the complainant would be long and arduous work... But certainly where a person is being victimised, singled out or bullied then it would be great if a single mod could take charge of that problem and offer the person feedback when things have been done.

Linda.T, let me address your reply...
Firstly let me apologise if you didn't note my tongue in cheek attitude manner of speaking on a forum... Very hard to see if someone is being rude, using dialect or attempting to be humorous in here... misunderstandings are easy. However, jumping on the back of and hijacking a thread regarding something other than what the thread is for is not only taking things way off topic - but is rude. How dare anyone humiliate a person like that - you open yourself up to civil law action that way. If you have a problem with anyone re a scam then that comes under criminal and civil law and should be dealt with accordingly, and no! If i were scammed i would not scream about it public ally in threads, and in my own opinion anyone that would isn't really worth the effort in replying too. But as a newb i hope to convert at least one person into the wondrous ways of civility - it really does open doors you know!

Skimsa...
I now turn to you, Newbie? Come on really? people still come out with that?
Where in my post did i cast doubt that Linda was not respected? And who are you to say that another person is a nobody. That is highly offensive. At what point does a person become a somebody? How many posts on this particular site do i need before I'm a someone?

In regards to any perceived conceptions you may have that i have against the mods on here... I am a mod on another forum - and i know how much work it is on the site i spend a lot of time on... Let alone a site this large! i have nothing but respect for the mods here - i don't know where you got the opinion that i didn't have respect for them. That said, my thoughts are still valid.. how they do that is their business, be that more mods or a reshuffle of who does what and where - i offered my thoughts is all - I'm sorry if it offended you.

and finally - members may fall by the wayside - there are other forums for them.
I disagree and here i will say you are wrong, wrong, wrong.
forum members may not be friends but over time - even those you may not always agree with, you can form bonds with, and two opposing sides of a discussion validates what we are all about - no one person is right and that's a fact. For a successful forum you need views of all sorts, you will always have "natural wastage" but long standing members who feel frustrated and leave is a bad sign....
In my humble opinion - with an attitude like that you wont get far in life - no team spirit - not having a dig at you fella - just an observation.


To end, this thread was started as an experiment for myself, and i have to say the result has been very much what i expected. I hope to remain on here popping in to read threads, possibly further my knowledge on my chosen subject- even make the occasional post every now and again.
But know this, i wont jump in on a thread to attack anyone or to embarrass them. I wont be rude to anyone and i certainly wont join up to gang up on anyone.
But, Rattle my chain and i will make sure you know that you have done so.
But on the same thread, if you need advice that i can possibly give regarding various snakes (i have a large knowledge base for a newb) or even criminal or civil law - then, if its within my knowledge - i will freely help you

Reading between the lines since day One....


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

pasty said:


> I think some of the posts in this thread have shown what i originally wrote has some grounding.
> 
> I'm big enough and ugly enough to look after myself and being called a Newb made me laugh...
> 
> ...


to the sentances in red..


1. Self centred
2. Atention seeking
3. Egotistical
4. Grandiose Delussional

Being respected does not matter to me... respect on frums is pseudo reality anyway... I dont care if IMPORTANT forum members like me or not.. I only care if I can help people with their animals.. isnt that what this is about

This forum is not set up for self centred people like you to have little experiments on... its pathetic you even tried..

your threatening idiotic way of saying.. I can stick up for myself.. is at the most sad and at the least immature and childish...

This forum does not centre around whether you wish to have little immature experiements about others reactions.. if we all did that wed' have a cluttered forum ful of nonsense and pointless threads

this thread shouldn't even be in this section since it has NOTHING to do with reptiles and this is general herp chat.. its should really be in off topic

I dont turn on newbies... I help them through Pm and msn specifically with cresties or I direct them to peopel who CAN help better than me... most people here do that... if your so senstive you cant see who is actually out to help or not then maybe u need to spend longer on here than throwing what you THINK is your emoitonal weight around...

I spend hours each week helping or giving advice and also lots of time acceptinmg advice from others who are more knowlegeable than I am.. this is how we all learn...

but this type of thread is self serving and nonsense.

In future maybe you should appreciate noone cares whether you can stick up for yourself or not.. stop announcing it and just do it..

that MAY gain u a degree of respect..


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

I think this thread has now reached it's natural conclusion so will be closed before it degenerates further.

Mods are always willing to listen to ideas of improvement from users. PM us and we can discuss them. Reporting posts... some seem to see this as playground 'telling on people'... it's not - users reporting posts is one of the most helpful things they can do to keep the forum running smoothly. 

To end... I'm sorry but I won't be pm'ing people for every reported post I deal with - I just don't have the time I'm afraid... I love being a part of this forum but tbh my kids, reps, other animals, family and working for 25 hours a week takes precedence and I feel it's more important to deal with the reported posts than pm'ing the people who reported them! There are instances where people deserve a pm... and in those instances they get them. : victory:


----------

